# 1941 Firestone Pilot



## Terry66 (Apr 27, 2014)

Picked this up at Memory Lane....Murray/Elgin Firestone Pilot.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2014)

*Sweet bike*

Very cool parade struts and rear plate. Great bike. Rob.


----------

